
Ask HN: Company offers to pay for sth to improve our skills, what to propose? - wbjohn
My boss told me our company wants to invest on our education&#x2F;skills: improving and broadening our skills, mastering something specific, etc.
He gave me a few examples: buy books, attend a conference, etc. But he didn&#x27;t have plenty of ideas and asked me to propose something, and I do not know what to propose.<p>If given this opportunity, what would you guys propose?<p>Some background: I work in a startup in Berlin (we broken even with our first product and are now working on a new one). We are a small team (&lt;10), and each one of us works on at least a few areas (mobile, backend, devops, etc.).<p>Thanks!
======
serch
If you guys are using AWS Amazon in organizing a series of presentations,
check [https://aws.amazon.com/start-ups/loft/](https://aws.amazon.com/start-
ups/loft/)

